# Did a lot of HDPE pipe



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

My company is doing an outdoor ice rink. Total HDPE on this job will be over 7000 ft. With snow melt , a total of 25, 000 ft of pipe at this site. Only the 3rd outdoor rink to use this type of pipe.

It fuses together like Aquatherm. Very slow process and have to wait awhile before you can fuse the next joint. We couldn't use a coupling on any of the tubes, so we had to make perfect fuses on all of our U bends.

When all is said and done, the water(a mixture of chlorine hydrocarbonate) will be around 11 degrees F. We couldn't have any of the tubes more then 3.5" away from each other. This was especially a problem as the sun started to set. The pipe contracted over 3"! Crazy... We worked through the night to be ready for a test/pour today .


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I would love to be there to learn! You're now a btch if you don't present pics before, during and after! I'm quirious because I'll probably never see it.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

This is the only pic I have.. All of these tunes come from a main header about a football field down. We had to put the pink insulation board over it because of how much it was expanding in the sun... I meant to take a pic after we installed all the U bends... But at 6am, after fusing for 12 hrs straight, and being up almost 24 hrs.. I forgot... If I go back, I will take more.. This is a very high profile job.. So have to be careful . If you have questions, I'll try and answer them.
Basically to fuse, you take a special iron with the fitting and pipe size , heat it to 475-500 degrees. And count a certain length of timewith the fitting and pipe inserted into the iron. The time depends on pipe size. You then have to hold the fitting into the pipe for so long after you fuse it.. And can't move it for so many minutes. Very tedious, and it has to be perfect or it creates a big lip on the inside of the pipe.... This will increase velocity, thus lowering pressure.


----------

